# Thirsty ear equipment



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

Home theater:


Power and processing:

Onkyo TX-SR705 7.1 receiver 
Tripplite Line power conditioner LC1800 


Speakers:

Front channel speakers: NHT Classic three’s 
Center channel speaker: NHT Classic three’s Center


Source:

Oppo 971 DVD player
iMac/ with terra bite external hard drive

Cables and Wires:
Home built speaker wire 
Interconnect cables of all sorts mostly from RAM electronics

Screen:

Vizio 50" Plasma


Future upgrades:

Two SVS PB12-NSD subwoofers
Four NHT Absolute Zero speakers for rear channel
Samsung PN50B550 plasma TV
Oppo Blue ray player


----------

